# Boscombe Down Aviation Collection Museum and 'aerojumble'



## Geedee (Jan 16, 2013)

.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for posting Geedee, some real interesting noses there. I had heard that Boscombe had a growing collection, but I didn't know how much they had. I was under the impression they had a complete Phantom and a Lightning - are they there or have they been reduced to nose sections as well?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks like an interesting place Gary. Next time I'm out that way.....


----------



## A4K (Jan 17, 2013)

What a fantastic collection, thanks for posting Gary! (especially for the Canberra cockpit shots  )


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2013)

Great stuff Gary ! I'd heard there was a 'collection', but had no idea it was so big! definitely on my list of 'Must Visit' places. Expect to see the 'Three Stooges' at some time not too far off!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shots Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

